# OK, this is pointless, but...



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Tonight, for the third time, I had exactly 100 unread posts to check.
Just had to share.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mark Harwood said:


> Tonight, for the third time, I had exactly 100 unread posts to check.
> Just had to share.


Spooky....


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Mark Harwood said:


> Tonight, for the third time, I had exactly 100 unread posts to check.
> Just had to share.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

And now I believe in God


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird (Jan 25, 2009)

cute snake


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Mhmm. But what does it mean?

*cue Twilight Zone music*


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Now I want to start a band called "Happy Snake"!
Remember, a world without coincidences would be truly spooky.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

And I had exactly 666 unread posts I wonder what it means


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Jan said:


> And I had exactly 666 unread posts I wonder what it means


It may have something to do with your location


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

It's just happened again!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I have exactly 99 unread posts. I think it means I need an ice cream.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Elgarian said:


> I have exactly 99 unread posts. I think it means I need an ice cream.


You may as well have a nice one:


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Artemis said:


> You may as well have a nice one:


It's so nice to be understood! (The Road of Excess leads to the Palace of Wisdom.)

I presume that one is a 297?

Or is it a 396? Is that a fourth one I can just glimpse the tip of, behind?


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

It just happened for the fourth time. Plus I've had a 200. Should I get out more?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I had

69


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

I have been away for one day and I have 289


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Unbelievably, I had 6. That's SIX!  Shocking, isn't it?

OK, now it's 7


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I have...

*13*


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I now have:

101


----------

